# Ness Of Brodgar



## Foxbat (Dec 22, 2019)

I've visited Skara Brae, Maes Howe and the Ring Of Brodgar and each is a wonderful place to go if you have a love of history. The Ness Of Brodgar is being regarded as possibly the one of the most important neolithic finds ever. Looks like I'll have to go back to Orkney sometime








						Ness of Brodgar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 22, 2019)

I followed their latest excavations through their blog this year: A Summer of Finds at The Ness of Brodgar

Some nice stuff on their in general - Orkney has some amazing prehistoric archaeology, which hasn't suffered from being robbed or ploughed away like in a lot of sites on the mainland.


----------

